# Televisions



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How many televisions do you have in your house?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have 4 in my home.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We have 5, 1 in each room, excluding the kitchen, bathrooms, and garage. Yet, we hardly ever watch it.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

3....big screen in the living room, one in the kitchen and one in my bed room


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

4, one in kitchen, one in living room, one in dining room, and one in basement.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Six here. One in my bedroom, one in the living room, one in the game room (53" monster TV), one in my little sister's bedroom, one in my girlfriend's mom's room, one in the studio lounge room. Too many, I never even watch TV though.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

2 i in my living room and 1 in my daughters room dont need tv's any where else in my house especially not in my bedroom thats for sleeping and other things
dixon


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

3
MAD


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

8, 27" in my room, 27" in parents room, 20" in sisters, 19" in other sis room, 36" dowstairs, 27" in den, and a 15" in kitchen, and 1 in the car, if that doesnt count theres a 15 in the basement.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

61" sony HDTV in family room, 36" toshiba in my living room, and some crappy 24" RCA in my parents room


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i got 3 tv's and 6 computer moniters.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just one: it's no big deal to me when I miss a couple of seconds of a movie or whatnot when visiting the good ol' crapper or getting a new brewsky from the fridge...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> 61" sony HDTV in family room, 36" toshiba in my living room, and some crappy 24" RCA in my parents room


 61" HD.... *drool*

I own 1 but there are 6 in the house.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

3

basement Sony 61" HDTV
Living room Sony 43"
Bedroom 21" RCA (but soon to be upgraded to a 35"







)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> 3
> 
> basement Sony 61" HDTV
> Living room Sony 43"
> ...


 Ive seen Clays 43 incher....it rules....made me drool.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

we are gettin a 50" plasma in a few months


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4, here!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

we have 3 TVs, and just 2 people.
but 2 days ago we had 4 TVs and just 2 people - my brother took one away


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

2, only 1 really gets used, I never watch tv the only time im in-front of one is to watch the news (that doesnt classify) or playing a game


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

6 Tvs, thats all... :smile:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

8 total. only 6 work. each bedroom (4 bdrm house), kitchen, & living room ...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

7, the bedroom and living room. hehe and there usually all on at the same time. Damn kids!


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I have four


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

Zero. never home long enough to watch anything. :sad:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

only got one


----------

